# Hi Everone



## Kat22 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi

New here,abit about me. Im 22 and my DH and i have been TTC for 4yrs now but no luck. DH has retrograde ejaculation and a low count so now have been told we need ICSI. Have read a few posts and they are all so encouraging, i have a feeling that this site maybe my crutch  

I am seeing a consultant on November 29th to discuss treatment in more detail (at Exeter) and hopefully we will have some dates to when we can start then. Just wondering if anyone knows why the minimum age for NHS treatment is 23? My 22 birthday 31st may so will probally be starting then (or before if they bend the 23 rule?).

Anyway hope to meet lots of people so we can help each other  

love

Kat


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello KAT.....

Thank god there is someone on here the same age as me - Im also 22 - Dont like telling my age incase people think 'god she's young'

They havent refused me @ my hospital, but just double check with yours - i cant see why they would refuse you?? 

We've been trying for that long too & my fiance also has male factor - Low sperm count.

I have just found out after 2 years that i have pco. they said there was nothing wrong wth me until 2 weeks ago they saw pco on the scan. Buy hey we were dealing with one fertility issue so we might aswel deal with two!!

You'l find lots of help on this site - Its brill!     I hope you consulatation goes well. mail me a personal mess when u go  keep me informed chick, i like to keep in touch!!

Were up north & attending st marys in manchester,

Sweetcheeks (emma) XXXX


----------



## Flooby (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi to you both

Don't worry about your ages, i really do think it's better that your finding out now than leaving it till later!!

I'm almost 28 and my hubbie to be is almost 37!!  We regret not trying for a baby sooner!!  We feel like we're running out of time and that we're getting no where cos of the waiting times!!

I do know that the NHS does prioritise the waiting lists and it goes off the female age rather than the male, especially for ICSI, which is a bummer!!

Keep in touch!!


----------



## Kat22 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Emma and Flooby,

Do clinics put age limits on the men? My DH is 36 so maybe wont get put right at bottom of list!! 

It was strange coz when i phoned clinic the secretary told me there was no waiting list for NHS IVF there?

Will find out soon enough, im not getting my hopes up! Luckily have saved enough for private treatment anyway as a fallback just incase.

Havent had any tests on me yet but have always suffered irregular periods but they seem to be getting better since loosing weight (3 Stone).

Hope to speak to you both again would like to keep in touch, are either of you having treatment soon or have you had treatment and whats your experience been like? 

love

Kat


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Kat,

Firstly they told me there was a 3 years waiting list by my gyne, then when i was referred they said it was only 12 months.. then i got a letter 4months after saying id got to the top of the list.  
So all in all i only waited about 4 months to get to the top, I should have been starting treatment on my last period but it came 2 weeks late for me and i missed the time span. so now i have to wait until my December period to start the treatment.  

I dont mean to scare you   , but u now how u said about u have irregular periods & they have gone a lot better since u have lost weight? Well i may be wrong, but if you have Polysistic Overies if u loose weight your periods are helped to come back to normal & irregular periods play a big part in pco. U cant tell that u have them either until u have fertility tests if u havent yet had test just be aware of that  ..But then again u might be perfectly ok!!   They told me there was nothing wrong with me & iv put 1 stone on & somehow they've come out of my overies & come to get me   so now iv been advised to loose that stone and they should lie low again!! 

When are you having ur tests? .... The thing about the age is men have a longer time limit, they take the age of the woman - Say if you were nearing 40 they would put you first but because we are only 22 we have time on our side. I would definatly say dont go private yet - Get as much out of the nhs as u can. for everytime u pay private, its one of the nhs treatments taking off you.

Hope this helps, sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Flooby (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Kat

I asked the question with my hubbie to be being 37 and the doc said it goes off the female age rather than the male!!  I shall be asking my doc when we go again and let you know what he says bout this!!

We've had no treatment yet only tests, we are hoping to be referred to Manchester (St Mary's) next time we see our doc at Macclesfield Hospital but have a list of questions as long as my arm for him, i hope he's got all day cos he's gonna need to!!

Speak to you soon, keep in touch!!

Flooby


----------



## Kat22 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the answers   Not sure when my tests will be, guess i will find out when i go and see them on the 29th, hopefully all ok, but i know my luck!! 

Flooby make sure u ask all the questions you want its what they are there for  

Perhaps we will all be having treatment together?? 

Sweetcheeks, i think i will have trouble when i have treatment if they do it around your natural cycle as i never know when im due  has been as long as 5 months without and as long as a month with my period so their guess will be as good as mine (some more questions for mr west when i see him!!)

Speak soon 

Love Kat


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Kat,

Luckily for me i always have a period within the month, sometimes bang on time - others no more than a week late  

except for when i was supposed to be starting treatment 3 weeks ago   decided she was going to show up 2xweeks late which delayed me - Now i have to wait until Dec!!  

I no that St Marys can give u some tablets to start u off on you cycle - so make sure u mention this too them .. otherwise they will make excuses like they did with me ''well if u had told us we'd of give them to you''   yeh reight - I did mention it, they didnt offer !!  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello there. Lilyflower here. First time on FF and i'm a bit lost and confused as 2 how it all works! Sure i'll get there in the end. I'm 26, married for 2yrs. I've had numerous problems since i was 18, the last 8yrs have been nothing but hospital visits and treatments, including 3 surgeries and another one to come before i even start IVF, whenever that may be. My tube is blocked at mo and cysts on both ovaries (pcos). Always feel like i'm the only one 2 go through this, but think FF might just save me from that!   Don't know anybody that has my problems, so FF is going 2 cheer me up no end. My husband and family r brill but they can only empathise with me, sure u've felt the same huh? Anyway, enough already, hope 2 hear from u or anyone else soon


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Lilyflower,

Gosh u seem to have had a tuff ride these past few years    So sorry to hear that honey, its all so horrible isnt it, why cant god just bless us with a baby naturally.. Its seems all too easy for other people dosent it   

I suppose when we evenually have a baby our babies will be worth more than gold to us   because we know what its like to want something we cant yet have...

But u no i do think one day we will get there, we should never give up.. Dreams are sent for us to make them come true  

Good Luck with your treatment, sending u lots of babydust  

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Sweetcheeks, thanx 4 your lovely reply, u certainly r sweet! Oh, i truely believe that good things come 2 those who wait, and these things only make us stronger and wiser. Just found out 2day that 1 of my best friends is expecting 2nd child, so happy 4 them but jealousy kicks in also! I'll just cuddle my doggie instead until it's my time   I'd send u something sweet like babydust back, but i don't know how yet, ha, so i'll send u my thoughts & best wishes 4 now   xxx


----------



## Kat22 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Lily,

I can really simpathise with you, its so hard when i friend gets pregnant. My best friend told me she was pregnant a couple of weeks ago (she dosent know about my problems) and obviously i was very happy for her. Then i felt so sad because i just thaught its so unfair why not me  , then you feel bad for feeling like that! But after a cry and some reassurence from my DH i felt more  .

I dont know about you but everyone just seems to be pregnant or just had a baby! Driving me  

Im sure one day i will be blessed and im sure us girlies will appreciate it so much more when we have our bundles of joy  

Take Care

Love

KAT


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat.  How r u doing? Thanx 4 your reply. Everywhere i turn at the mo, it's babies bieng born or my friends expecting! Of course i love 2 hear of anyone expecting, but part of me is always breaking when i hear it, not that i'd let on!  

I'm godmother for my best friends little boy nxt wkend, my 3rd godchild. Always the godmother eh?! 

Gawd, listen 2 me, moaning on! HA. It's just i've never had anyone 2 share my true feelings with, i think FF is fab, hooked already!  

 It's the wkend & all is bright, take care. LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------

